# Steak-umm Fattie



## boykjo (Jan 2, 2011)

ground up a butt and made some sweet italian sausage with some cure (TQ). Fried up some onions and peppers and cooked some steak-umms Stuffed with some Feta cheese. Smoked for the first time on my new (old) braunfel smoker. Test run was great on the smoker. Kept close to 275 and smoked for 3hrs. This is my first fattie so I will be able to improve, I called a friend who uses alot of cheeses and I dint want cheese oozing out so he said to try feta. The feta didnt melt like I wanted it to but it still gave it good flavor. The bad is the bacon overpowered the I talian sausage. cant taste the Italian sausage, the feta didnt melt and I used too much sausage in the wrap. other than that it was a great first experience. Q's


----------



## rdknb (Jan 2, 2011)

From where I am sitting they look good, nice bacon weave too


----------



## porked (Jan 3, 2011)

Looks tasty to me, like the feta idea.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 3, 2011)

Very nice fattie there boy. I really like the amount of filling you put in that one. Now all you need is some good fresh bread and you'll be all set.


----------



## dutchoven2 (Jan 3, 2011)

that looks great!!! got one on the smoker now, stuffed with pizza sauce, pepperonni, mushroom, green pepper, onion, and mozzarella cheese.........hope it turns out as well as yours!! this will only be my second  go.......


----------



## quityerbitchin (Jan 3, 2011)

I am trying to figure out the best way to do a Venison sausage fattie... The venison is so lean I don't think it will hold together.  Maybe I need to find a source for some caul fat... maybe that would work... Those look great BTW


----------



## bamaboy (Jan 4, 2011)

Looks mighty tastey,love the fatties....awesome job on the presentation


----------



## papagreer (Jan 5, 2011)

Nice bacon weave. My first attempt at a weave was not as nice as yours but hey, its bacon wrapped around another meat...still tastes awesome. 

I think that when you use other cheeses (cheddar, mozz, etc) that run, if you let it cool down a bit and not cut right away, that should stop a lot of the cheese running out. If you are concerned with it oozing out while its smoking, I dont think that will be an issue. Looks like you wrapped that fattie up real nice and the bacon weave the same way. 

Looks great, keep up the good work! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Chris


----------

